# Let's clean my barn!!



## Thewife (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi cow people!  
I'm really hoping you can give me some ideas here!! 

I have been trying to clean out some indoor cow pens, that haven't been properly cleaned in 20+ years! I have scraped out a good 5 inches or more so far, and still have more to do! 
These pens are used more for holding cows that need held, they don't have 24/7 access. 
But, IF I need to keep a cow in there for more than a few says, it turns to a slimy, wet mess, where they stand to eat! 

I'm thinking maybe I need to scrape out until I reach the ground? 
Is there anything I can do to help with future drainage, before I put in some new bedding? 

And what should I use for bedding? 
I was thinking if I used wood chips, not sawdust, it would help break up what the scraper can't get now and maybe make future cleanings easier? 
At this point, I really need to consider cost, I have five of these pens to do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 10, 2008)

You really need to get them cleaned down all the way. Taking a hose and dampening the manure/bedding mix down may help if it is dried onto the floor.

Once that is done coat them good with lime--make sure it is the kind for barn walkways so it has a good grit to it. 

Then I would be with pine shavings. 

I would clean them after each use or every couple of uses depending on why the cow was held in them and for how long. This should make it easier to clean and keep it from becoming so sloppy. If the cow is in there for a more extended stay you may have to clean it out some while she is in there. Sometimes the bedding gets wet enough that adding more won't help as much as getting the wet out and then putting in fresh bedding. 

Good luck getting them cleaned out.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 10, 2008)

kitty is right you need to clean the stall out down to the hard dirt if you can.an lime the stall real good.an if you have to keep cows pened in there change stalls every 2 or 3 days where she was.youll have alot of good compost an manure for your garden.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, 
I will keep scraping! 
My biggest problem is moisture, and who ever designed this barn, did not plan ahead  for cleaning! 
I waited all summer for the pens to dry out good, then we ended up keeping in a bunch for a week!
The ground at the feeders is more like a slimy clay.  I scrape a layer, let it dry and go back and scrape again!
I can't scrape the back edge of the pens, because of the water lines!

What does the lime do?
Any precautions I need to worry about, using lime?

I know prices vary everywhere, but about how much does a BIG load of shavings cost?

I feed mostly local grass hay, if I put this manure in my garden, I end up with a lawn!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 10, 2008)

your safe using lime.it has no ill effects to cattle.lime kills any dieases in the ground.an purifies the ground.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 10, 2008)

Are you down to the ground or is it still bedding and manure on top? 

If it's the ground you may just need to let it dry out. Lime it and bed it good. 

As Wynedot55 said the lime is safe and kills dieases. It will also help sweeten the ground so it doesn't smell so bad.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 10, 2008)

I took out another inch or so today, and I am still finding old hay and manure in the one pen. Another pen is so clay like, it seems like I am just squishing it down. 

I'm putting in my order for the lime!(Telling Hubby to pick it up)
With the smell of the pen and the smell of the diesel, I scrape out just enough to fill the manure spreader, load it up, then I'm outta there!
And this barn is even barn is well ventilated!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 10, 2008)

even if your barn has good ventalation youll still get diesel fumes in the air.itll be good fert for your pastures thats for sure.if your down to the clay you have the stall clean.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 10, 2008)

Are you doing one stall at a time? I would. Then you can look at what you have done and be encouraged to finish the rest. Breaking it down one pen at a time is some of those shortterm goals I talked about on your Hi thread. Plus, you will have a clean pen to put someone in if needed.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure the clay like stuff is not clay! Dads idea of cleaning a pen, was to dig out where the cows stood to eat, then leave the hole behind. Sometimes he did put some sandy loom(?) in the hole, but that would just cause more problems. 

I'm doing two pens at a time. The small tractor I am using, is as old dirt, and really hard to maneuver. I have been scraping out, into the alley way, then head across to take some out of the other pen!

I've taken out enough so far, that the pens are almost flat! 
And mostly dry! 
Considering what I started with, they look good!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 10, 2008)

keep up the good work.an always remember a level pen drains good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## allenacres (Oct 23, 2008)

Im trying to remember the name of the shaving dealer that use to deliver a truck load of shavings to the various horse stables that I have worked at. I think they advertise in the little nickle? And a load a few years ago was about 400.00. But that tells you nothing as I dont know how big a "load" was, but Im sure they deliver various amounts. If I think of the name of the company I will post.


----------

